# 3d Blu-ray home Theater for samsung eh6030 tv



## anurag4444 (Jan 19, 2013)

can anyone please suggest me a 3d blu-ray homeheater for my samsung eh6030 tv.
Requirement
1) Good sound
2) Should be able to play all video format via usb
3) should support full hd 3d playbility via usb
4)watt more than 300 rms
 budget as min as possible.

please reply urgent.


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 20, 2013)

What is your budget?
You may like Sony E-490.
Or buy Onkyo 3400 and buy a blue ray player separately.


----------



## anurag4444 (Mar 1, 2013)

My budget is 20000. How about Sony e290 and how much onkyo 3400 with bluray player will cost.


----------



## Minion (Mar 1, 2013)

get onkyo 3400.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 1, 2013)

anurag4444 said:


> can anyone please suggest me a 3d blu-ray homeheater for my samsung eh6030 tv.
> Requirement
> 
> *2) Should be able to play all video format via usb
> ...



Since these are your criteria Sony will let you down. Its better to choose a Samsung. get the Samsung HT-E4500K, It can even browse the web,rip CD and record on USB!!!


----------



## anurag4444 (Mar 3, 2013)

samsung ht e45000k will not give me 5.1 output since my tv does not have digital audio out or hdmi with arc. thats why i want to go for bluray system.
can any one compare sony e290 with onkyo 3400 in detail and if i have to go with onkyo 3400 which bluray player to buy. i visited a mall there i liket the sound quality of sony e290 but i didnt find onkyo.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 3, 2013)

The Samsung is a BluRay system! I didnt get you. Even the Onkyo will need a digital or an analog 5.1 in.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 4, 2013)

Just buy Sony E-290 or E-490(whichever you like), it will be the best option for you.
Onkyo won't be a good idea for you.


----------



## anurag4444 (Mar 4, 2013)

I have also found another option jbl 100 . What about it is it better than Sony e290. It cost almost same.
and sorry I thought samsung was not bluray


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 5, 2013)

If you mean BD 100....its a weak system.


----------

